
Virtual Apollo Guidance Computer - pplonski86
https://github.com/virtualagc/virtualagc
======
potiuper
[http://svtsim.com/moonjs/agc.html](http://svtsim.com/moonjs/agc.html) // AGC
ASM.JS Port

[https://www.orbiter-forum.com/showthread.php?t=8091](https://www.orbiter-
forum.com/showthread.php?t=8091) // TODO: Port NASSP to Celestia
([http://www.celestiamotherlode.net/](http://www.celestiamotherlode.net/))

~~~
dvh
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/callisto-space-
sim...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/callisto-space-
simulator/nahngjoliloconljdnpdeknknooehbjo)

------
emily-c
This is awesome. If you haven't seen this talk about the AGC you should
definitely check it out:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx7Lfh5SKUQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xx7Lfh5SKUQ)

------
TheFin
And here is some excellent footage of the restauration of a real AGC:
[https://youtu.be/2KSahAoOLdU](https://youtu.be/2KSahAoOLdU)

------
ngcc_hk
Great project.

